# Which Media Player do you use?



## slyfox2151 (Aug 31, 2010)

(if mod could fix the poll to include ITunes,VLC and fix the word media  that would be sweet)

i have been using Winamp for about a year or so now... been about 70 % satisfied with it... i would like to know what most of you guys use for song management/play.

if you can, list features you like/use with your media player and/or why you prefer that media player over others. (Not video or movie related)


*Winamp.*

things i like 
Ipod/mp3 compatible. very easy to transfer songs to ipods 
lots of addons
customisable Interface
very fast song search


*things i dont like*

inbuilt browser
interface over the top/clunky... trys to do/be too much?


----------



## wolf (Aug 31, 2010)

just WMP personally, its not nearly the greatest, but I have very little requirements in the way of features for playing music.

it needs to have shuffle, repeat and playlists, thats about it haha

EDIT: you forgot itunes haha, I only use that to get songs on my iphone, I dont think I've ever used it to just play my music.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Aug 31, 2010)

heh yeah i did forget about it, but then again i have never come across anyone who uses it as a main music player either so 


i know what you mean with WMP, thats what i used for several years before i switched to winamp. only problem was it went very slow with large media collections  dont know if its faster now.. havnt tried it recently.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 31, 2010)

Divx player


----------



## Batou1986 (Aug 31, 2010)

MPC+CCCP beta=DXVA =


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 31, 2010)

Vlc


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 31, 2010)

Vlc ftmfw


----------



## timta2 (Aug 31, 2010)

PC: VLC/MPlayer
Mac: Movist


----------



## slyfox2151 (Aug 31, 2010)

Knew i should have added VLC ...

i only use that for videos/movies.


----------



## Frick (Aug 31, 2010)

For movies and stuff: Windows Media Player

For music: Mostly Spotify.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 31, 2010)

Zune player.


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 31, 2010)

WhiteLotus said:


> Zune player.



WTF.....does MS make MP....


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 31, 2010)

anyone got a preference on ones for DVD images ie. Video TS.  I copied all my DVDs not many, but i'm trying to get my Nirvana Live at Reading Festival 92 to play smooth.  I mean it runs smooth if nothing is going on, but when I do WCG i get alot of stutter.  Maybe it cant be avoided, but if anyone has something they perfer better, I am all ears.


----------



## CarneASADA (Aug 31, 2010)

xbox:  XBMC
pc:     XBMC Media Center

http://xbmc.org/

its open source as well,
and doesn't PHONE home..


----------



## wolf (Aug 31, 2010)

slyfox2151 said:


> Knew i should have added VLC ...
> 
> i only use that for videos/movies.



same, I love VLC but only for video content.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Aug 31, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> anyone got a preference on ones for DVD images ie. Video TS.  I copied all my DVDs not many, but i'm trying to get my Nirvana Live at Reading Festival 92 to play smooth.  I mean it runs smooth if nothing is going on, but when I do WCG i get alot of stutter.  Maybe it cant be avoided, but if anyone has something they perfer better, I am all ears.



VLC

it will play pretty much EVERY video ever made.



try changing the media player process priority from normal to high or very high


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 31, 2010)

VLC and Media Player Classic (Included in the K-Lite Codec Pack).
Still to find something these two, or at least one of them can't open.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 31, 2010)

I use the Zune Software as my media player.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 31, 2010)

_JP_ said:


> VLC and Media Player Classic (Included in the K-Lite Codec Pack).
> Still to find something these two, or at least one of them can't open.



Exactly the same here, VLC and MPC with K-Lite.
Oh, and Quicktime for converting sometimes.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 31, 2010)

I use Media Monkey.  It is like Itunes without the fail.  It syncs with my Sansa as well.  I am very pleased with it.


----------



## Drone (Sep 1, 2010)

foobar it's pretty simple and nice, absolutely sexy program.

I use wmp very rarely. I also tried aimp and winamp but they kinda suck.


----------



## shevanel (Sep 1, 2010)

virtual dj for music.. tons of reasons... 

mpc for movies.. it works with no fuss.


----------



## KainXS (Sep 1, 2010)

media player classic here


----------



## AltecV1 (Sep 1, 2010)

what is this program?


----------



## Frick (Sep 1, 2010)

Winamp maybe?


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 1, 2010)

I use Windows Media Player for music and Media Player Classic via K-lite pack for video.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 1, 2010)

Foobar for music and Media Player Classic + CCCP for my video


----------



## Mussels (Sep 1, 2010)

how could you miss MPC-HC?

and another CCCP user here, too.


----------



## Triprift (Sep 1, 2010)

Winamp and VLC


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 1, 2010)

MPC-HC is awesome because it can hardware accelerate H.264 videos out of the box and can also playback FLV files. Menaing you can play ripped web clips and videos from streaming services like Youtube.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 1, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> MPC-HC is awesome because it can hardware accelerate H.264 videos out of the box and can also playback FLV files. Menaing you can play ripped web clips and videos from streaming services like Youtube.



well no, MPC-HC cant accel any H264... its very limited in what its built in codecs can do, and it entirely depends on your OS, video card and drivers capabilities.

can its built in CODEC do H264 decoding? yes, poorly. FFDSHOW has the best codec for that atm, after coreAVC (which is nvidia only, and not free)


----------



## JATownes (Sep 1, 2010)

WMP for music and VLC for videos.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 1, 2010)

kmplayer. best ever


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 1, 2010)

WMP 12 k-lite mega.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 1, 2010)

Mussels, yes, yes and yes. It has a built in splitter for MKV, it has built in H.264 decoder and also has DXVA. Which works as video accelerator with every graphic card released in the last 4 years (x1900 series / GF 8800 and upwards).

CoreAVC is not NVIDIA only. Hardware accelerated part yes, as it's using CUDA, but software decoding works with every CPU and is among the most optimized H.264 decoders you can get.
It's so optimized it gives HD video playback capability on GMA950 powered netbooks using just crappy Atom N270. I watched Das Boot 720p and entire Aliens quadrology (also 720p) on netbook using CoreAVC flawlessly.

FFdShow is the best all in all codec pack that has the least compatibility problems compared to codec packs where they just packed bunch of separate codecs.


----------



## Mathragh (Sep 1, 2010)

Windows media player with K-lite codec pack installed without the media player classic.

Likes:
Plays everything uptill now(thanks to K-lite).
The way it sorts your media and how you can browse through it.
The fact that it can share and stream your whole library over your lan to all kinds of devices like PS3.
Clean interface.

No dislikes really


----------



## erixx (Sep 1, 2010)

I really dont care, it is the song or movie I care most  
I just use WMP, then VLC for picky files, and nothing else.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 1, 2010)

spotify, and itunes for the other stuff (even though i hate apple with a passion)...


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 1, 2010)

Mathragh said:


> Windows media player with K-lite codec pack installed without the media player classic.
> 
> Likes:
> Plays everything uptill now(thanks to K-lite).
> ...



i love you


----------



## Mathragh (Sep 1, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> i love you



awesome! after 3 posts on this forum someone already loves me 

but troo, i see no reason to use any other media player when this works so perfectly.


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Sep 1, 2010)

*Depending on the Application....*

Cyberlink PowerDVD 8 Ultra For Blu Ray and DVD-Audio

Cyberlink PowerDVD 9 Ultra for FPS interpolated DVD Playback (24fps to 60fps) and any Blu Ray content that might not work with version 8

Windows Media Player for CD playback and burning and MP3s

Realplayer for capturing streaming video content otherwise undownloadable

Flash Video Player(I think its called FLC player)  for playing Flash Video Content

I've used VLC and enjoyed that, too. But as I've said before it works so well I feel dirty using those vlc file types.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 1, 2010)

Robert-The-Rambler said:


> Cyberlink PowerDVD 8 Ultra For Blu Ray and DVD-Audio
> 
> Cyberlink PowerDVD 9 Ultra for FPS interpolated DVD Playback (24fps to 60fps) and any Blu Ray content that might not work with version 8
> 
> ...



if you use anyDVDHD, VLC works really well for blu ray playback now, especially once you enable the hardware acceleration.


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 1, 2010)

Winamp for audio, Media Player Classic for video except .flv, which I choose to use Applian FLV player.


----------



## Apa (Sep 1, 2010)

MPC-HC. Haven't been without CCCP for many, many years.

I use VLC once in a while too however. Mostly when watching DVDs on the PC.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Sep 1, 2010)

AltecV1 said:


> what is this program?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100901/Capture808.jpg



if you look to the top left, you will notice it says Winamp ... click the little T looking button next to the close button to get that interface.


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 1, 2010)

itunes why because i wanted album artwork


----------



## stefanels (Sep 1, 2010)

I use winamp to play mp3... but for movies i USE Satsuki Decoder Pack, VLC & MPlayer (an hungarian media player)


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 1, 2010)

Mussels said:


> how could you miss MPC-HC?
> 
> and another CCCP user here, too.



indeed CCCP rocks when it comes to watching moves and that ^^ and if u got a Nvidia GFX than use CoreAVC for the h264/x264 codec in MPC:HC


----------



## 10TaTioN (Sep 1, 2010)

iTunes for the Library and AIMP for quick play


----------



## Flak (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't like codec packs, all of them but CCCP install too much crap...  And I have actually run into files that CCCP won't play but play fine if you install the same crap seperately... so:
MPC - for everything with the following codecs (all kept up to date from free-codecs):
ffdshow
matroska
madflac
ac3
quicktime alternative
real alternative


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Sep 1, 2010)

Windows Media Player CLASSIC


----------



## DaveK (Sep 1, 2010)

I use iTunes. Easy navigation and I have an iPod touch, no need to change.


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 2, 2010)

Flak said:


> I don't like codec packs, all of them but CCCP install too much crap...  And I have actually run into files that CCCP won't play but play fine if you install the same crap seperately... so:
> MPC - for everything with the following codecs (all kept up to date from free-codecs):
> ffdshow
> matroska
> ...



You mean you haven't configured CCCP properly yet so that it would play it. MPC with CCCP can play real video files too. You just have to tick some boxes.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Sep 2, 2010)

_JP_ said:


> VLC and Media Player Classic (Included in the K-Lite Codec Pack).
> Still to find something these two, or at least one of them can't open.



i use mpc sometimes, but mostly use winamp for music, 
i've not tried vlc yet, but as you've said i also struggle to find anything mpc (the k-lite one)can't open so it generaly gets used for everything


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 2, 2010)

DiVX player.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 2, 2010)

Mathragh said:


> awesome! after 3 posts on this forum someone already loves me
> 
> but troo, i see no reason to use any other media player when this works so perfectly.





Solaris17 said:


> i love you



easy now boys


----------



## btarunr (Sep 2, 2010)

RealPlayer SP for audio, Media Player Classic x64 for video, and Winamp for listening to my AACplus radio-stations.


----------



## TIGR (Sep 2, 2010)

If I could only have one, it'd be *VLC Media Player*.

It's a fast, lightweight app, rock solid, and plays everything I've thrown at it where other media players have failed.

But I would _really_ like it to have a 20+ band EQ with adjustable filter frequencies and width, and to save EQ settings when closed. A ten-band EQ with set filter frequencies and width, that resets every time I close the program, is not cutting it. Maybe there's an extension/plug-in out there for this ... time to search.

Also, I prefer Windows Media Player's layout with the playlist docked next to the video/visualization, rather than the separate window (by far) or the docked option where the playlist still isn't next to the video. Same for Windows Media Player's "Enhancements," back when they were docked under the video.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 2, 2010)

Widjaja said:


> DiVX player.



3 pages later and someone else uses it lol


----------



## inferKNOX (Sep 2, 2010)

Music: Winamp
Video: KMPlayer (by FAR the best, all with DXVA, no artifacting, tiny footprint, plays ALL!)
Image: IrfanView
Codecs: Win7Codecs w/ x64 components + DivX Tech Preview R3 (MKV) + Real Alternative Lite + QT Lite


----------



## human_error (Sep 2, 2010)

vlc for videos, zune for music and tridef media player for 2D to 3D conversion.


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 2, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> 3 pages later and someone else uses it lol



I started using it recently due to finding certan codecs from packs causing issues with games.
Die to not detecting and removing original older versions for some reason.

I already have a lot of codecs in my system without the packs due to programs like cake walk Sonar and Reason 4.

So I removed all my codec packs, removed the codec doubles and corrupted ones with Installed Codec  and installed DiVX Pro.
No problems since.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 2, 2010)

MediaMonkey for audio, VLC for video


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 2, 2010)

Even though I don't own any of their players anymore, I still use the Zune software.


----------



## shevanel (Sep 5, 2010)

I was over at a friend's house prior to this night and she was running her collection through the Zune software.

What a mess!


I hateD it like I was trying to win hater of the year. It's terrible.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 5, 2010)

Vlc


----------



## Drone (Sep 8, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> 3 pages later and someone else uses it lol



and nobody mentioned gom player yet


----------



## Bot (Sep 8, 2010)

MPC here as well


----------



## DonInKansas (Sep 8, 2010)

digibucc said:


> MediaMonkey for audio, VLC for video



This.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 8, 2010)

WMP with K-Lite, I got a few friends who love VLC because it "plays everything", but I have yet to cross anything that WMP can't play when given K-Lite, I'm a minimalist, don't need 2 media players.


----------



## Mr McC (Sep 8, 2010)

KMPlayer and Windows Media Player (KMPlayer has problems with DVD's, but plays practically everything else).


----------



## shevanel (Sep 8, 2010)

trying foobar2000

total minimalists approach as far as aesthetics but seems to have a ton of other options..

The only thing I like is what will probably cause me to use this media player for only listening to metal with alot of compression or poorer sound quality... and that's the better EQ... which I only seem to have to use on anything along the lines of Veil of Maya, For the fallen dreams or despised icon etc... the EQ preset for metal on FB2k seems to do the trick...


----------

